# Tired



## Mrs.Lonely (Apr 11, 2016)

So a lot has been going on for awhile now but when you live with a great mother in law in her home and family a 1000 miles away you have to shut your mouth until a place becomes available. My husband is a mess he and my daughter hate each other and she is a teenager......he leaves the house everyday before she comes home so he doesn't have to deal with her and in doing that I'm stuck after working hard all day cant get a break all I want is to come home to a happy home. For a long time I realized the only way that is going to happen is if I leave him and its just my daughter and I......Little does he know as soon as I can I'm leaving, he thinks I'm okay with this that I wont go anywhere, so I know its going to really hurt when I'm gone.... I just need a life of my own on my own.....so much more to this story then I'm explaining


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Why is your H a mess?

Why does your daughter (age?) and H hate each other?

What happened to your first H?


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree, it sound like he has checked out of the marriage. He is never home. Second marriages have a high divorce rate mostly because of conflicts with the children. I would move out and just be with your daughter. Choose your daughter over your husband. You will always have your daughter but spouses come and go.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I think you should tell your husband how you are feeling and that you are considering a divorce. Maybe you all need family counseling, there is something going on between your husband and your daughter that needs to be fixed.


----------

